# Wotofo Vaporous (BF) RDA & Serpent SMM 24mm - The Sir's



## Sir Vape (22/6/17)

New offering from the guys over at Wotofo have arrived at the Sir's.

The new Vaporous RDA comes with a separate BF pin for all your squonk fanatics.





Check them out here: https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


&


The much talked about collaboration between Suck My Mod (USA) and Wotofo has arrived in the form of the Serpent SMM RTA. We all know Wotofo make some of the best tanks on the market today but let's just say with help of Suck My Mod the SMM is possibly one of the best tanks we have tried. 





Check them out here: https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (22/6/17)

That Serpent SMM RTA looks amazeballs!


----------



## Riaz (22/6/17)

Does anyone have one of these bad boys?


----------



## daniel craig (22/6/17)

Riaz said:


> Does anyone have one of these bad boys?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (23/6/17)

I'm sold. 

Getting one of these today


----------

